# Looking up



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

One of my favourite type of photograph is looking up at tall structures - especially against a deep blue sky so, here's some of the favourites that i've taken.

1. Radio mast, Pepperbox Hill, nr. Salisbury. Wilts. Not as good as I would have liked as I couldn't get close enough to the base of it









2. Maud Heath Monument, Bremhill, nr. Calne, Wilts.









3. Maud Heath Monument from a different angle.









4. Monument on The Ride, Savernake Forest, Wilts.









5. Crofton Pumping Station on the Kennet & Avon Canal, nr. Burbage, Wilts. Too much cloud really though.









6. Bremhill Parish Church, nr. Calne, Wilts.









7. Wharf crane, Brassknocker Basin on the K & A Canal, nr. Bath









8. Village church, Tråvad, Sweden









9. Wilton Windmill, nr. Burbage, Wilts









10. Another of Wilton Windmill, nr. Burbage, Wilts. I intend to get this one, and the previous one, printed on canvas to hang on my wall.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice pics. Liking number 9 particularly


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

NickTB said:


> Nice pics. Liking number 9 particularly


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Not too bad matey, ever thought of making a series of these? i.e. all 10 at an appropriate size in a line... Or if you have 50+ images, select the best 10 or so and make something with them.

Have a look at Bernd and Hilla Becher's work...



















:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Total different and brings a hole new prospective to the shots.
Very nice. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool pictures, liking the composition of the pictures with that viewing angle


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

NickTB said:


> Nice pics. Liking number 9 particularly


+2 :thumb:


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

I just checked the exif data and I'm :speechles

Was expecting a DSLR not a point and click, 
very nice pictures Parish :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

G900GTI said:


> I just checked the exif data and I'm :speechles
> 
> Was expecting a DSLR not a point and click,
> very nice pictures Parish :thumb:


Thanks - yes, they were all taken with my trusty Canon Powershot A70, which my daughter is now getting good use of. Think I took something over 6,000 photos with it altogether.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great photos mate!


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Im liking #5 - bit like looking down a tanks barrel :thumb:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

My attempt


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

5 and 7 for me, any thing turn of the century gets me. black and white may look good with them. and as posted above series of prints on the same subject. love them


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Number 9 is cool!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Lump said:


> 5 and 7 for me, any thing turn of the century gets me. black and white may look good with them.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

thats better :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great shots Parish, now get your **** down to Cherhill Monument tomorrow to add to the collection


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Great shots Parish, now get your **** down to Cherhill Monument tomorrow to add to the collection


Been there. Done that. Next!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol! I suspected as much... :thumb:

Good to see the Savernake one too. Most people don't bother venturing there as it's no where near the picnic area, but it's where we always used to park up and go for a walk when the lads used to go out for a Sunday afternoon walk to clear the saturday night hangovers.

I used to work next to the Lecarno in Old Town, i'd just been to see a customer on clear November day to take some pictures of his unit and, as i had my camera with me, couldn't resist having a quick snap during the walk back to office. It's a great subject, although about to be redeveloped after all these years -


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Lol! I suspected as much... :thumb:
> 
> Good to see the Savernake one too. Most people don't bother venturing there as it's no where near the picnic area, but it's where we always used to park up and go for a walk when the lads used to go out for a Sunday afternoon walk to clear the saturday night hangovers.


Yep, Hat Gate picnic area. Park there, cross the road, down The Ride to Tottenham House, turn right through Durley(?) and join the canal towpath by the Bruce Tunnel, along past Cadley Locks, leave the canal, through Wootton Rivers, fork left as you leave WR, up the hill and down the aptly named Mud Lane to the road and back to the picnic area. 7.25 miles.

If you enjoy walking out in the middle of nowhere then get the AA book Fifty Walks In Wiltshire - http://www.aatravelshop.com/store/south-west/wiltshire-aa-50-walks-in-paperback - the walk above is two overlapping walks from that book. I did all 50 over about 8 months in 2006 - some a couple of times - and photographed them all. I'm in the process of getting them all posted up n my website - http://magichamster.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=44&Itemid=59 if you're interested.



Shiny said:


> I used to work next to the Lecarno in Old Town, i'd just been to see a customer on clear November day to take some pictures of his unit and, as i had my camera with me, couldn't resist having a quick snap during the walk back to office. It's a great subject, although about to be redeveloped after all these years -


Some nice photos there :thumb: shame about the scaff and netting on the tower; not much you can do about it though. Worth getting plenty of pics of it if they're going to redevelop it, even if the redevelopment is going to restore it to its former glory.

The last but one pic would benefit from having the TV aerial PS'd out.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hope you dont mind,but have you thought about converting any of
these great pics especially the older looking scenes?

I like antique greyscale :thumb:

_(if you object i will remove the example)_


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I believe they are tuning the Locarno into flats/wine bar, so it will be another part of Swindon's history gone.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

snoop69 said:


> Hope you dont mind,but have you thought about converting any of
> these great pics especially the older looking scenes?
> 
> I like antique greyscale :thumb:
> ...


No objection - that looks good :thumb: I can never make my mind up whether B&W or sepia looks better.



Shiny said:


> I believe they are tuning the Locarno into flats/wine bar, so it will be another part of Swindon's history gone.


There should be a few more Banks coming on the market to turn into trendy wine bars soon :


----------

